# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  WaveNet, deep generative model of raw audio waveforms, Google DeepMind, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Google DeepMind

deepmind.com/blog/wavenet-generative-model-raw-audio

WaveNet on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google DeepMind's AI can mimic realistic human speech"
It can also play music.

by Mariella Moon
September 9, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Article "Natural TTS Synthesis by Conditioning WaveNet on Mel Spectrogram Predictions"

by Jonathan Shen, Ruoming Pang, Ron J. Weiss, Mike Schuster, Navdeep Jaitly, Zongheng Yang, Zhifeng Chen, Yu Zhang, Yuxuan Wang, RJ Skerry-Ryan, Rif A. Saurous, Yannis Agiomyrgiannakis, Yonghui Wu
December 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s voice-generating AI is now indistinguishable from humans"

by Dave Gershgorn
December 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

DeepMind's WaveNet, 1000 Times Faster | Two Minute Papers #232

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> The paper "Parallel WaveNet: Fast High-Fidelity Speech Synthesis" is available here:
> https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.10433


"WaveNet launches in the Google Assistant"

----------

